# A Massive Winter Heading for the Northern Hemisphere?



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.landscheidt.info/?q=node/189


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I should have paid more attention in school.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I wish it was snowing now.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

"The northern hemisphere in particular has experienced record cold, record snow and a rebuilding of the Arctic sea ice "

the last part isnt possible, the ice is melting, polar bears are dying, science schmience, global warming!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Global Warming........ Snake oil.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

There is no global warming, the earth climate goes in cycles, arctic sea is muc larger than it has been in the past few years- also the polar bears will be just fine.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

well we will see what happens come winter


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is this like a Day after Tomorrow snow?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

FISHERBOY;1054941 said:


> There is no global warming, the earth climate goes in cycles, arctic sea is muc larger than it has been in the past few years- also the polar bears will be just fine.


Mother nature is bi-polar... And she's off her meds...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1055008 said:


> Is this like a Day after Tomorrow snow?


i hope so! :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In the movie it they had used a Ford truck they would of gotten through ,not stuck like that Dodge.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1055018 said:


> In the movie it they had used a Ford truck they would of gotten through ,not stuck like that Dodge.


You got that right!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump cuz I want more info!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ajslands;1055202 said:


> Bump cuz I want more info!


On the Dodge that got stuck in the snow?


----------

